# [SPEECHD] faite parler votre Gentoo !

## rk187

Ce n'est pas nouveau mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas voici un rapide tutorial pour faire parler votre Gentoo !

```
emerge speechd mbrola
```

une fois emergé faite un test:

```
speechd
```

 pour lancer le daemon

```
echo "good morning" > /dev/speech
```

bon la voix du mec est pas terrible, pour en mettre une autre il faut editer le fichier voices.scm

```
nano -w /usr/lib/festival/voices.scm
```

 *Quote:*   

> (defvar default-voice-priority-list 
> 
>   '(us1_mbrola
> 
>     kal_diphone
> ...

 

à l'origine c'est kal_diphone qui ce trouve en tete de liste et je l'ai remplacé par us1_mbrola qui est en faite une voix feminine.

pour plus d'info voir ce topic (en anglais) -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44542

par exemple jai parametré gkrellm pour qu'il dise "energy looow" quand la batterie arrive à 5%.

 c'est dans Wipeout qu'il y avait ce speech quand le vaisseau faiblissait...   :Wink: 

----------

## sharlaan

Genial, j'essaie tout de suite.

Mais y'a moyen de l'avoir en francais ?

----------

## mickey08

question : ca prend beaucoup de place ?

----------

## rk187

et bien j'ai été voir sur le site de mbrola http://www.tcts.fpms.ac.be/synthesis/mbrola/ il ya bien une demo qui nous fais ecouter la VF mais je n'ai pas trouvé de lien pour télécharger le fichier de ressource.

ça prend dans les 40 à 50 Mo ce sont les fichiers de ressources qui sont lourd mais ils ne demandent pas beaucoup de compilation, ça ma pris moins de 5 minutes sur un athlonxp 1600+

 :Cool: 

----------

## mickey08

merci pour la réponse je compile ca rien que pour le fun  :Smile: 

----------

## sharlaan

voila ce que j'ai trouvé en farfouillant pour avoir en FR : http://www.tcts.fpms.ac.be/synthesis/mbrola/mbrtts.html

----------

## michel v

Pour ceux qui croient à l'apprentissage en dormant (une vraie supercherie), vous pouvez maintenant vous faire une série de RTFM à écouter pendant le sommeil.  :Laughing: 

----------

## mickey08

heu ca marche  :Smile: 

mais chez moi la voix est tres tres rapide !

y a t-il un moyen de régler ca ?

----------

## charlax

 *michel v wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui croient à l'apprentissage en dormant (une vraie supercherie), vous pouvez maintenant vous faire une série de RTFM à écouter pendant le sommeil. 

 

Mort de rire   :Laughing:  ! En effet, c'est un solution possible.

Au fait quel fichier il faut télécharger pour avoir en Français ?

----------

## rk187

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> heu ca marche 
> 
> mais chez moi la voix est tres tres rapide !
> 
> y a t-il un moyen de régler ca ?

 

essaye ça http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/cgi-bin/lists.cgi?config=festival_faq&entry=arunning_festival/speed.html

je sais pas ce que ça donne ça fait un peu bidouille quand meme...   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *charlax wrote:*   

>  *michel v wrote:*   Pour ceux qui croient à l'apprentissage en dormant (une vraie supercherie), vous pouvez maintenant vous faire une série de RTFM à écouter pendant le sommeil.  
> 
> Mort de rire   ! En effet, c'est un solution possible.
> 
> Au fait quel fichier il faut télécharger pour avoir en Français ?

 

Je suis tombé là dessus : ftp://ftp.loria.fr/pub/pc/mbrpsola/

Pas testé donc aucune idée sur ce que ça donne !

----------

## YannTechGeek

tout les fichiers fr :

fr1.zip >> fr7.zip

ensuite tu unzip et tu fais comme moi tu cherche car je n'ai pas trouvé pour faire parlé en français ...

si quelqu'un a la procédure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

Tout comme mickey08, j'ai le même problème. J'ai essayer le lien proposé  par rk187 mais ca ne donne rien.

J'y est rajouté 2 parmètres que j'ai trouvé sur le forum anglais, ce qui donne  

```
# cat /usr/lib/festival/lib/siteinit.scm 

(Parameter.set 'Audio_Method 'Audio_Command)

(Parameter.set 'Audio_Command "sox -t raw -sw -r $SR $FILE -c2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp speed 0.6 vol 1.6")

```

J'ai essayé plusieurs valeurs pour speed mais toujours la même chose, sox est bien installé.

A+

----------

## Bastux

absolument génial, voilà un vrai truc de fou!

----------

## mOoh

j'arrive pas a compiler festival sur ma gentoo  :Neutral: 

```

# emerge media-sound/festival

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/festival-1.4.2-r3 to /

[blabla]

Making in directory ./siod ...

making dependencies -- siodeditline.c el_complete.c editline.c el_sys_unix.c slib.cc slib_core.cc slib_doc.cc slib_file.cc slib_format.cc slib_list.cc slib_math.cc slib_sys.cc slib_server.cc slib_str.cc slib_xtr.cc slib_repl.cc siod_fringe.cc siod_server.cc io.cc trace.cc EST_SiodServer.cc siod.cc siod_est.cc 

gcc -c -fno-implicit-templates -O3 -Wall -Wno-non-template-friend -DSUPPORT_EDITLINE -I../include slib.cc

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/g++-v3/backward/iostream.h:31,

                 from ../include/EST_iostream.h:53,

                 from ../include/EST_String.h:50,

                 from ../include/siod.h:17,

                 from slib.cc:88:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/g++-v3/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header. Please consider using one of the 32 headers found in section 17.4.1.2 of the C++ standard. Examples include substituting the <X> header for the <X.h> header for C++ includes, or <sstream> instead of the deprecated header <strstream.h>. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

In file included from ../include/EST_String.h:50,

                 from ../include/siod.h:17,

                 from slib.cc:88:

../include/EST_iostream.h:54:26: strstream.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../include/EST_TList.h:50,

                 from ../include/EST_string_aux.h:43,

                 from ../include/siod.h:18,

                 from slib.cc:88:

../include/EST_TIterator.h:206: warning: `EST_TStructIterator<Container, 

   IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:206: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, 

   please see the documentation for details

[blabla]

make[1]: *** [slib.o] Error 1

make: *** [siod] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/festival-1.4.2-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 67, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

voila :/

gcc:

```

gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

```

kk1 aurait une idée ?

----------

## moon69

impossible de mettre les voix en francais

j'ai recuperer une voix de meuf!  :Wink: 

http://www.tcts.fpms.ac.be/synthesis/mbrola/dba/fr4/fr4-990521.zip

je decompte tout ca dans /usr/lib/festval/voices/

me creer un rep fr4 

comme indiquer dans le readme mais apres "impossible" de trouver la bonne config pour mettre cette voix par default

si kelk'1 a une idee ?

ce serait dommage de ne pas trouver ca gacherais un peu le soft

des textes lu avec l'accent anglais c'est marrant 5 minutes!

za+            moon

----------

## moon69

up! desole  :Wink: 

mais j'ai toujours pas trouver le systeme pour mettre le bazarre en francais

----------

## J4nus

j'ai longuement essayé mais je ne trouve pas cmt faire non plus ... 

si qqu a trouvé ca m'intéresse.

J'ai emerge le plugin de gaim qui permet de lire ce que le correspondant écrit, je vous le recommande, c'est très fun !

----------

## tecknojunky

Ben, j'ai essayé aussi et je pense que le secret est dans le fichier /usr/lib/festival/mbrola.scm.  Autres indications ici: http://www.culte.org/projets/biglux/install/lao/mbrola.shtml

Faut croire que les auteurs de mbrola et festival sont pas très forts dans la documentation de projets.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luckyluke3310

d'apres:

http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/mbrola.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There are MBROLA voices available for many different language on the MBROLA site. These will only work with Festival where there are existing langauge resources (lexicons, letter to sound rules, intonation models, etc...) available for use in Festival. 
> 
> 

 

il faudra attendre que festival gere le francais

----------

## linux_girl

la vie ca craint 80Pages de physique kantique a masterizer ave plain d'equations just 1semaine . French Text to speech==>mp3  morait bien aider !

----------

## LostControl

 *linux_girl wrote:*   

> la vie ca craint 80Pages de physique kantique a masterizer ave plain d'equations just 1semaine . French Text to speech==>mp3  morait bien aider !

 

TonPost to aspell ==> "français lisible" aussi  :Laughing: 

----------

## linux_girl

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *linux_girl wrote:*   la vie ca craint 80Pages de physique kantique a masterizer ave plain d'equations just 1semaine . French Text to speech==>mp3  morait bien aider ! 
> 
> TonPost to aspell ==> "français lisible" aussi 

 

cela sous entant ke tu sait how to add a speel checker to your favorite browser ?

----------

## LostControl

 *linux_girl wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*    *linux_girl wrote:*   la vie ca craint 80Pages de physique kantique a masterizer ave plain d'equations just 1semaine . French Text to speech==>mp3  morait bien aider ! 
> 
> TonPost to aspell ==> "français lisible" aussi  
> 
> cela sous entant ke tu sait how to add a speel checker to your favorite browser ?

 

Peut-être avec ça --> http://spellbound.sourceforge.net

Tu n'es peut-être pas de langue maternelle française !?

----------

## tecknojunky

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Tu n'es peut-être pas de langue maternelle française !?

 À voir son avatar, je lui pardonne  :Wink: 

----------

## Yann

 *Quote:*   

> À voir son avatar, je lui pardonne

 

Méfie toi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1999708-highlight-.html#1999708

----------

## Yann

speechd ca eu marché chez moi, ca marche plus...

Il y'a un prérequis du genre "il faut esd, vérifie les accés à /dev/speech" etc... ?

Pourtant j'ai tout unmute selon alsamixer, mais y'a rien de rien qui sort de là...  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

le prérequis chez moi c'est : 

sortie directe alsa.... (dans la conf de festival)

c'est con j'avais installé spécialement esd

j'ai pas cherché des heures non plus....

----------

## geekounet

J'ai testé et ça marche très bien, sauf qu'il y a pas le français, mais ça va encore.

A noter que les fichiers de conf ont démenagé dans /usr/share/festival au lieu de /usr/lib/festival.

----------

## Yann

Alors, pour ceux qui comme moi n'utiliseraiaient que les options Alsa minimales dans le noyau 2.6:

il faut activer tout de même Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

Toujours rien sur les voix en français?

----------

## VinzC

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai testé et ça marche très bien, sauf qu'il y a pas le français, mais ça va encore.
> 
> A noter que les fichiers de conf ont démenagé dans /usr/share/festival au lieu de /usr/lib/festival.

 

Très cool ton avatar  :Smile: 

----------

## Jerem

Y a moyen que ma Gentoo me dise "Bonjour, beau brun" quand j'allume le PC, le tout avec une voix féminine au timbre chatoyant ?

----------

## Apsforps

 *Jerem wrote:*   

> Y a moyen que ma Gentoo me dise "Bonjour, beau brun" quand j'allume le PC, le tout avec une voix féminine au timbre chatoyant ?

 

Euh, trouver un boitier suffisament grand pour y mettre ta copine? Bon ça va ok, je  :Arrow: 

----------

## VinzC

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

>  *Jerem wrote:*   Y a moyen que ma Gentoo me dise "Bonjour, beau brun" quand j'allume le PC, le tout avec une voix féminine au timbre chatoyant ? 
> 
> Euh, trouver un boitier suffisament grand pour y mettre ta copine? Bon ça va ok, je 

 

Héhé, pas si con, finalement. C'est même très juste: suffit d'enregistrer la voix de ta copine. Finalement, la synthèse vocale est inutile si c'est pour répéter une phrase chaque fois qu'un même événement se produit. Elle n'a d'intérêt que lorsqu'on ne connaît pas a priori le texte à déclamer.

----------

## Enlight

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Apsforps wrote:*    *Jerem wrote:*   Y a moyen que ma Gentoo me dise "Bonjour, beau brun" quand j'allume le PC, le tout avec une voix féminine au timbre chatoyant ? 
> 
> Euh, trouver un boitier suffisament grand pour y mettre ta copine? Bon ça va ok, je  
> 
> Héhé, pas si con, finalement. C'est même très juste: suffit d'enregistrer la voix de ta copine. Finalement, la synthèse vocale est inutile si c'est pour répéter une phrase chaque fois qu'un même événement se produit. Elle n'a d'intérêt que lorsqu'on ne connaît pas a priori le texte à déclamer.

 

Bah ça fait un moment que mplayer égaye mes boots   :Very Happy:   bliss de muse a franchement été crée pour un boot d'ordi je trouve .

----------

